# New user and recently interested in bow hunting from Central MO



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Hi all,

This forum was recommended by a hunting buddy of mine, as I expressed interest in getting into bow hunting, so I can spend more time outside, expanding my window to hunt white tails. 

I look forward to reading, learning, and getting myself into a good intro setup for a 39yo man - thinking of something adjustable up to 70# like the Diamond Infinite Edge Pro. 


Thanks and happy to be here!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Team9x19.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Team9x19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This forum was recommended by a hunting buddy of mine, as I expressed interest in getting into bow hunting, so I can spend more time outside, expanding my window to hunt white tails.
> 
> ...


Welcome, what city do you live in? I live 60 mi south of St. Louis.


----------



## burninvalves (2 mo ago)

Welcome from Omaha


----------



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Owl Creek said:


> Welcome, what city do you live in? I live 60 mi south of St. Louis.


I’m in Columbia. 

Thanks for the welcome all! 

Also- I brought home a new Elite Basin in OD. Got to shoot a nice range of bows at varying price points, and settled on this one (RTS). I think it’ll go a long ways in getting me some experience, and allow me to learn more about what I like and don’t like.. 
I can’t wait to get out and get after some white tails!


----------



## bwilson7798 (1 mo ago)

Team9x19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This forum was recommended by a hunting buddy of mine, as I expressed interest in getting into bow hunting, so I can spend more time outside, expanding my window to hunt white tails.
> 
> ...


Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

I used to live in centralia now living in sunrise beach. Welcome.


----------



## Poirier_88 (Nov 4, 2019)

Diamond is definitely a good intro bow but don't be afraid to look for some older mathews or bowtech bows. Decent technology and can still be picked up relatively cheap. Never too young to pick up a new hobby right?


----------



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Poirier_88 said:


> Diamond is definitely a good intro bow but don't be afraid to look for some older mathews or bowtech bows. Decent technology and can still be picked up relatively cheap. Never too young to pick up a new hobby right?


That’s the truth! 
Our local shop didn’t have too much used selection. Had 2022 markdowns where new bows were released, but those were mainly flagship models. I went with the Elite Basin after trying out a few Bowtechs and Diamonds at varying price points.


----------



## Owl Creek (Oct 31, 2013)

Team9x19 said:


> I’m in Columbia.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome all!
> 
> ...


Well my friend you are in a Prime location for that! I have family around Steedman and hunt that area from time to time.


----------



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Owl Creek said:


> Well my friend you are in a Prime location for that! I have family around Steedman and hunt that area from time to time.


Every day I’ve been lucky enough to get out and practice in my targets. Going to get out in the blinds this coming weekend!


----------



## JugheadEOD (1 mo ago)

I’m in the same boat as you! 36 y/o, just moved to SD and want to get into hunting here. Killed my first deer this year with a rifle, but I want to get into bow hunting. I think you may be better off getting a 2-3 y/o flagship. Elite, Bowtech, and Athens should be easy to setup at home without much trouble and you can find some killer deals on the classifieds, Facebook, or wBay. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rade16 (3 mo ago)

Team9x19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This forum was recommended by a hunting buddy of mine, as I expressed interest in getting into bow hunting, so I can spend more time outside, expanding my window to hunt white tails.
> 
> ...


Welcome to AT


----------

